# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  voip για ΗΠΑ.

## hey ma

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας. Θέλω να κάνω εκτροπή το κινητό μου σε voip αριθμό καθώς θα είμαι στις ΗΠΑ. Έτσι θα δέχομαι τις κλήσεις. Χρειάζομαι λοιπόν voip με αριθμοδότηση. Τι προτέινετε να πάρω που να είναι εμπιστοσύνης και νορμάλ τιμή; Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## rc31

Modulus
Χρόνια πελάτης.

----------


## mikeone

+1 για modulus. Είμαι πελάτης από το Φεβρουάριο και είναι φοβερή. Και σε ποιότητα και σε εξυπηρέτηση!

----------


## hey ma

ευχαριστώ. εγώ είχα viva από το 2011 αλλα μου φαίνεται ακριβό πλέον. Κάποιος μου είπε και για Omnivoice αλλά θέλω κάτι εγγυημένο να λειτουργεί σωστά.

----------


## netblues

Ephone.gr

----------


## dimangelid

Εγώ έπαιζα με Modulus και intertelecom τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο που ήμουν στην Νέα Υόρκη.

Δεν είχα κάνει εκτροπή, είχα αμερικάνικη SIM για internet και είχα μόνιμα ανοιχτό το Zoiper στο κινητό μου. Όλοι από Ελλάδα με έπαιρναν στα σταθερά των δύο παρόχων.

Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα μιας και το 4G ήταν πάρα πολύ αξιόπιστο.

----------


## stereo

Modulus = εγγύηση!

----------

